# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  خبر عاجل . . عملية مداهمة لخلية ارهابية في منطقة الكمالية .

## معاذ ملحم

خبر عاجل . . 
 عملية مداهمة لخلية ارهابية في منطقة الكمالية بإشراف كبار المسؤولين في السلك الامني - صور




قتل أحد أفراد عصابة تمكنت قوة أمنية مشتركة تضم وحدة أمن 14 وقوات التدخل السريع من السيطرة عليها، بعد مداهمتها في منطقة الكمالية غربي عمان، فيما أصيب رجلا أمن وصفت حالتهم بالخطيرة جدا.

وألقت ألأجهزة الأمنية خلال العملية القبض على 13 مطلوبا وهم أعضاء في خلية إرهابية كانت تعتزم القيام بأعمال إرهابية في الأردن، إضافة إلى ارتكابهم للكثير من الجرائم المروعة. بعد اشتباكات عنيفة دامت لأكثر من أربع ساعات.



وفي التفاصيل، قال المركز الإعلامي في مديرية الأمن العام 'أنه منذ أسبوع تقريباً وردت معلومات للأجهزة الأمنية كافة بوجود خلية إرهابية مكونة من عشرة إلى خمسة عشر شخصاً من الاشخاص ذوي الأسبقيات الخطيرة، والذين تنشط اعمالهم الجرمية وإرهاب المواطنين في مناطق الهاشمي والنصر والكمالية، ولا يتوانون عن استخدام السلاح الناري في جرائمهم التي تترواح ما بين السطو المسلح والقتل والشروع به والسرقة وقطع الطرق والابتزاز، إضافة إلى معلومات استخبراتية تؤكد نيتهم القيام باعمال ارهابية في المملكة تخل بالامن والنظام العام'.



وتابع 'منذ وصول المعلومات الأولية عن أولئك الاشخاص، والتأكد من قيامهم بتلك الاعمال الاجرامية والارهابية بحق العديد من المواطنين، تم التنسيق والعمل سويا ما بين مختلف الجهات الامنية والاستخباراتية، والمباشرة بتتبعهم وتحديد اماكن تواجدهم بدقة، حيث حدد فجر اليوم ساعة الصفر لمداهمتهم في منزلين يتحصنان بهما احدهما في الهاشمي والاخر في الكمالية'.




وأفاد المركز الغعلامي بأن القوة الامنية مارست عملية وهمية في الهاشمي، دفعت اغلب افراد العصابة للتوجه الى البوؤرة الاخرى في حي الكمالية، وهناك تم محاصرتهم وبادروا على الفور باطلاق وابل من العيارات النارية الكثيفة من اسلحة نارية مختلفة بحوزتهم، ردت عليهم القوة المشتركة بمثلها والعملية ما زالت مستمرة وبادراة مباشرة من قيادة الجهازين لإلقاء القبض عليهم دون وقوع اصابات، خاصة ان المعلومات الاولية تشير الى وجود مستودع من الاسلحة النارية في لمنزل الذي يتحصنون به'.



من جهة أخرى، قال المركز الاعلامي إن قوة امنية تمكنت صباح اليوم من القاء القبض على مطلقي النار على طاقم دورية النجدة بمنطقة النصر، بعد ان تم محاصرتهما في احد المنازل هناك، حيث قاما بابداء مقاومة شديدة واطلاق عيارات نارية كثيفة باتجاه القوة، الا ان القوة تمكنت من السيطرة عليهما والقاء القبض عليهما دون وقوع اصابات.



وتم ضبط كمية كبيرة من الاسلحة النارية والذخائر بحوزتهما، حيث نوه المركز الإعلامي إلى أن الشخصين المقبوض عليهما هما من الاشخاص الخطرين جدا والمطلوبين بقضايا السلب والشروع بالقتل، كما انهما مطلوبان لاطلاقهما النار قبل اسبوع تقريبا على احد افراد الشرطة واصابته في راسه بمنطقة الرصيفة وتم اصطحابهما للمركز الامنى لمباشرة التحقيق معهما .



وكان طاقم دورية نجدة بمنطقة النصر تعرض فجر اليوم لإطلاق نار كثيف ومفاجئ باتجاههم من قبل مجهولين، ما أدى إلى إصاباتهم بجروح خطيرة أسعفا على اثرها للمستشفى.

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

خلية ارهابية ؟؟؟!!!
اتمنى الا نصدق كل مانسمع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ما قصرو نشامى الوطن 
برفعو الراس والله 
الله يحمي هالبلد من كل مكروه 
مشكور معاذ على تغطية الخبر*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

حماكِ الله يا بلدي...
فالقدسية في كل ذرة تراب في ثرى الاردن، والقدسية في كل مواطن صالح يعمر الأرض والوطن ويحقق غاية الله في الأرض...
الحمد لله الذي أظهر رجال الأمن عليهم، ونرجو السلامة لكل شريف في بلاد هاشم أحفاد النبي والرسالة...
.
وفقكم الله وشكرا للخبر

----------


## مادلين

الله محي رجال ابو حسين 
بارب احمي  البلد من كل مكروة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله محي رجال الوطن الي حمين هالبلد 
يارب احمي هالبلد من كل مكروه

----------


## shams spring

حيهم النشامى ..

----------

